# libcanberra emerge fehler

## dtmaster

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade gnome-shell zu installieren. Aus dem Overlay gnome..

Soweit hat bisher auch alles ganz gut geklappt.. einzieg ausnahme ist libcanberra. Da kommt folgender fehler:

```

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -pthread -DCA_PLUGIN_PATH=\"/usr/lib64/libcanberra-0.26\" -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wextra -pedantic -pipe -Wno-long-long -Winline -Wvla -Wno-overlength-strings -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wundef -Wformat=2 -Wlogical-op -Wsign-compare -Wpacked -Wformat-security -Wmissing-include-dirs -Wformat-nonliteral -Wold-style-definition -Wpointer-arith -Winit-self -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wfloat-equal -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wmissing-noreturn -Wshadow -Wendif-labels -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wno-unused-parameter -ffast-math -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -fno-common -fdiagnostics-show-option -fno-strict-aliasing -c test-canberra.c

  GEN    libcanberra-logout-sound.sh

  GEN    libcanberra-ready-sound.desktop

  GEN    libcanberra-login-sound.desktop

  CCLD   libcanberra.la

canberra-gtk-play.c: In Funktion »main«:

canberra-gtk-play.c:130: Warnung: ISO-C verbietet Konvertierung von Funktionszeigern in Objektzeigertyp [-pedantic]

  CCLD   libcanberra-gtk.la

  CCLD   libcanberra-gtk3.la

  CCLD   libcanberra-multi.la

  CCLD   libcanberra-alsa.la

  CCLD   libcanberra-null.la

  CCLD   test-canberra

  CCLD   libcanberra-gtk-module.la

  CCLD   libcanberra-gtk3-module.la

  CCLD   canberra-gtk-play

./.libs/libcanberra-gtk3.so: undefined reference to `gdk_window_get_screen'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [canberra-gtk-play] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcanberra-0.26-r1/work/libcanberra-0.26/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcanberra-0.26-r1/work/libcanberra-0.26'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: media-libs/libcanberra-0.26-r1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 1453:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/libcanberra-0.26-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/libcanberra-0.26-r1'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /var/lib/layman/gnome/eclass/gnome2-utils.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'gnome': '/var/lib/layman/gnome/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcanberra-0.26-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcanberra-0.26-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcanberra-0.26-r1/work/libcanberra-0.26'

```

Ich kann damit leider nichts anfangen..

----------

## mrsteven

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ./.libs/libcanberra-gtk3.so: undefined reference to `gdk_window_get_screen'
> ...

 

So wie es aussieht, geht beim Linken gegen GDK etwas schief. Lässt sich das durch eine der folgenden zwei Zeilen beheben?

```

emerge --noreplace lafilefixer && lafilefixer --justfixit

emerge --oneshot x11-libs/gtk+

```

Interessant wären auch deine LDFLAGS:

```

emerge --info | grep ^LDFLAGS

```

----------

## dtmaster

hat leider nichts geholfen.

alles wa sich jetzt emergen möchte und introspection und gtk3 in den use flags aktiviert hat geht nicht mehr zu emergen:

meist kommt diese meldung:

```
returned non-zero exit status 127
```

dies sind die LDFLAGS

```
gentoo-pc ~ # emerge --info | grep ^LDFLAGS 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"
```

----------

